

Technologically Clueless Grandstanding Senator Calls For US To Ban Bitcoin - peter123
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1z1aix/technologically_clueless_grandstanding_senator/

======
thekevan
Don't submit the reddit thread. Link to the original article.

